# ULTRASHIP ULTRA-55 Scale



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently picked up (2) ULTRA SHIP ULTRA-55 for $23ea. + $8 shipping off Ebay

Great deal, because they sent both for the shipping price of one.

Pops and Venture both gave great reviews of this scale, and I'll agree 100%!

Price is Awesome!

Accuracy is Excellent

Detachable Face

Good Features

Large Numbers

Anyone in need of a new scale should look at this model

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I recently picked up (2) ULTRA SHIP ULTRA-55 for $23ea. + $8 shipping off Ebay
> 
> Great deal, because they sent both for the shipping price of one.
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I didn't already have a different one !!!!

I remember when Pops first posted this one!!!

Awesome price!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure why, but looks like the price dropped $20

I'll take it!

TJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 4, 2011)

Todd

Whats the max weight? My eyes aint that good to read it on the scale.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got the Ultra-75 and it has a max of 75lbs, I believe the Ultra-55 is max 55lbs.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

nepas said:


> Todd
> 
> Whats the max weight? My eyes aint that good to read it on the scale.




Yup, 55 Lbs.

I can't foresee needing more than 55#

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2011)

I have had that same scale for 4 years. First one died at 3 years, and they sent a new one free. Had to ship the old one with the orig. reciept. No questions asked.

Then I bought this one....600 gm cap......0.1 gm readability and repeatibility. Just over a pound max weight.  Price was about $18. I figured I needed another tool....for safetys sake....any excuse is a good excuse. I saved the reciept and taped it inside the box. They have a great warranty and honor their word.

http://stores.ebay.com/Raven-Scales-Online?_rdc=1

So then I bought this scale from them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like a great deal Todd.

Maybe you should start selling scales too!


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a different one also....


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

I am the fortunate owner of the Ultraship "Ultra 55", thanks to the great review Pops gave it.  I figured if it was good for Pops, it had to be good.  And yes, the 55 is just that, 55LB capacity.

Todd, you got a heck of a good price.  I paid a lot more for mine back when.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2011)

I got the Ultra 35. Very happy with it. Pops review sold me.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a great deal Todd.
> 
> Maybe you should start selling scales too!


Well, Now that I think about it........

No!

TJ


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

Great looking scale!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 4, 2011)

alelover said:


> I got the Ultra 35. Very happy with it. Pops review sold me.


Same here.  Thanks to Pops for the lead.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Yup, 55 Lbs.
> 
> I can't foresee needing more than 55#
> 
> Todd




Thanks Todd

Guess i need stronger specs...HAHA


----------

